# Colt python barrel threads



## chsk9

I have a 1966 (I think) python that I was going to rebarrel. I have read that there are two different barrel threads for python barrels. Does anyone know how to tell what barrel thread you have and when it changed?


----------



## DJ Niner

From this THR thread:

http://www.thehighroad.org/showthread.php?t=228425

"The old style Python barrel threads are .5634-32 threads.
These old style threaded barrels are identified by having TWO pins in the front sight."

"The new style Python threads are the same size as the Trooper Mark III/King Cobra.
These threads are .562-36 threads.
These new style threaded barrels are identified by having ONE front sight pin."


----------

